# Hognose pre lay shed



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Do hognoses shed before laying eggs, are there any other indicators which may suggest a lay is imminent ?


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

They certainley do mate. Mine continued to eat up until about a week before laying. Just ensure she has a moist box to lay. 

Incubate your eggs at around 80 - 82'f with your vermiculite not too wet :2thumb:


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks, i think that my female is gravid, and she is very grumpy !


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Ye mine gets a bit nervous it's quite normal keep offering her small food items every 3 or 4 days until she refuses :2thumb:


----------

